# low priced CAD software



## len (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking for low priced (free?) basic CAD program. Something that I can create an overhead view of a venue, and maybe show doorways, electrical outlets, etc. Short learning curve would be ideal.


----------



## Goatman (Nov 8, 2015)

Google Sketchup is free for individual use. I haven't really used it to draft a plot, but what I have done has been fairly straight-forward.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 8, 2015)

+1 for Sketchup but it's not Google's. Google spun it off to Trimble several years ago.


----------



## Goatman (Nov 8, 2015)

sk8rsdad said:


> +1 for Sketchup but it's not Google's. Google spun it off to Trimble several years ago.



Ah! Maybe I should get around to updating!


----------



## AxlD1234 (Nov 8, 2015)

If you're a student at a university you can get Vectorworks for Free for a year.


----------



## Footer (Nov 8, 2015)

Tinkercad


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 9, 2015)

http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/cad-design-and-drafting-software-options.38838/
I started this thread a while ago to discuss CAD options. There are several free options.


----------



## rsmentele (Nov 10, 2015)

When not using Vectorworks I use DraftSight VERY similar to AutoCAD, came shortcut keys and everything. Can open .dwg and its FREE

https://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/


----------



## firewater88 (Nov 12, 2015)

AxlD1234 said:


> If you're a student at a university you can get Vectorworks for Free for a year.



Same with Autocad. Thats what I use.


----------



## WVTheatre (Nov 16, 2015)

Students have free access to AutoDesk Inventor. Very good programme in my opinion.


----------



## Joshualangman (Nov 22, 2015)

Drafty is CAD specifically for theatre. Haven't used it myself yet, but here you go:

https://plott.in:3000/


----------

